# If only I could afford this! 48 Oz shipwreck salvage bar



## macfixer01 (Nov 23, 2010)

It's nice even just to look at. Hmmm, maybe if I got a second job working at McDonalds?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270665152558

macfixer01


----------



## jimdoc (Nov 23, 2010)

Did you notice the price stamped on the bottom of the bar?
$838.69


----------



## dtectr (Nov 23, 2010)

I like the free shipping offer


----------



## nickvc (Nov 23, 2010)

dtectr said:


> I like the free shipping offer


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## qst42know (Nov 23, 2010)

At near 3 times spot price they ought to bring it to you and put it in your hand.


----------



## Harold_V (Nov 24, 2010)

qst42know said:


> At near 3 times spot price they ought to bring it to you and put it in your hand.


Do take note, it's not pure, either. Marked clearly as 840 fine. Just 40.572 troy ounces, but think of the historic value. 

Harold


----------



## hfywc (Nov 24, 2010)

just wondering how did this guy ended up owning one of these?


----------



## qst42know (Nov 24, 2010)

Harold_V said:


> qst42know said:
> 
> 
> > At near 3 times spot price they ought to bring it to you and put it in your hand.
> ...



When I looked the gold spot for this piece was around $55k. I get that it's a collectible and pretty much anything goes in the collectible market. :mrgreen: 

It's just if you had that much play money wouldn't you want to either go and get it or have someone bring it to you?



> just wondering how did this guy ended up owning one of these?



A friend of mine somehow ended up on the mailing list for a full color catalog of several hundred similar ingots, bars, and bricks, all from a ship wreck perhaps the same one. If you want I can try to find the contact info.


----------



## macfixer01 (Nov 24, 2010)

qst42know said:


> Harold_V said:
> 
> 
> > qst42know said:
> ...




Gold salvaged from shipwrecks always sells at a premium, whether it's collectors competing or perceived historical importance who knows? I see other occasional auctions for gold items salvaged from shipwrecks on Ebay though. Some are maybe offered by those who found them. There are probably other deals similar to what Mel fisher did, offering an investment opportunity to fund operations and returning part of the finds to investors who might then sell. Investors in the Atocha project got some some incredible items. There have been segments about it on some of the Best Places To find Cash And Treasures type shows on Discovery or History channels. I have a bittorrent hosted on demonoid.com for a couple videos of that type. It may not apply in this case but I've read that on some of the Spanish gold for example, bars were marked less than the actual purity to avoid taxes.

macfixer01


----------



## Harold_V (Nov 25, 2010)

I can't speak for anyone else, but the "little boy" in me is, and always has been, in love with old day pirates and shipwrecks. I'd love to have anything, especially a cannon, from one of those old sunken ships. The Atocha and the related relics and stories hold me totally mesmerized. The pirates and sunken/hidden treasures is the one place where I can truly escape reality. 

Anyone ever read about the Oak Island Money pit? 

Harold


----------



## Ocean (Nov 25, 2010)

Oak Island, a lot of money been lost to that pit.

I think there are current searches going on there lately.


----------



## Striker40 (Jan 16, 2011)

I have been in the shipwreck treasure biz for over 25 years here in florida.We dont sell silver or gold at melt value.We sell it at historical value.With the price of gold going way up it has made our artifacts worth a lot more.For example:a 2 gold escudo that weighs 6 grams 4 years ago was selling for around $2000.00 to $2800.00.Now with at gold well over 1200 a oz that same 2 escudo is selling for $4000.00 to $5000.00.The treasure company im with has a site lease with the state of florida off vero beach.We have a area of aprox 20 square miles with several shipwrecks dated from the 1500's to the 1800's.One of the wrecks we have identified it as being a 1715 wreck.Perhaps it may have the queens jewels on it.I am also a subcontractor for the mel fisher sites.I also do my own research for wrecks and have found several wrecks that have treasure on them on the east and west coasts of florida.One wreck sank with 9 million in gold bullion and coins on it 200 years ago.At todays gold value by the ounce its close to 1 billion.I have no idea what the coins would be worth,maybe around 100k each for historical value as they are uncirculated.I own a 40 foot ship and have 2 very good trustworthy honest friends as my crew and all the equipment to find treasure.This year is going to be a good year as i just got 2 more leads on beaches where gold coins were found in large quantities.We are checking one of the locations out next weekend.


----------



## nickvc (Jan 16, 2011)

Striker40 you have an absolutely fascinating occupation and one that I'm sure many here on the forum envy you for. I'm sure there's many hours of research and tedium in your work but the joy of finding and recovering lost treasure and historic artefacts must be overwhelming. 
Please keep us all updated on your progress and post pictures that we can all drool over...


----------

